# Command for a show stack?



## JulieH (Oct 30, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone has a good command for a show stack (conformation). I have shown before but am still a real novice. I have always used "stand" but it feels like that lovely free stack where all the feet are in the right place and I get beautiful expression warrant its own command. This would allow me to differentiate between "stand up" and "stand pretty." Anyone do this and what command do you use? 

Thanks,
Julie (and Seven)


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

You can use whatever you like as long as you are consistent with what you decide to use. You may find that a one word command is easier to use, you don't have much time after the down and back. You need to be able to give a quick command and have them "hit it" within a second or two. It should be a word that you don't use for everyday things. I use "whoa" and if I have to ask for a correction I use "step" or "back". Good luck with Seven!!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh dear...I am nowhere with this, and I am supposed to be handling Gracie the first weekend of December. :-[

Any advice on videos/books/very basic exercises for us to work on?


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

DixiesMom said:


> You can use whatever you like as long as you are consistent with what you decide to use. You may find that a one word command is easier to use, you don't have much time after the down and back. You need to be able to give a quick command and have them "hit it" within a second or two. It should be a word that you don't use for everyday things. I use "whoa" and if I have to ask for a correction I use "step" or "back". Good luck with Seven!!


Sounds like a DC in the making :-X


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

You have a huge advantage. Gracie will be in the 6-9 mo class (I assume) and the judges understand that they are dealing with babies. All you can realistically expect is for her to accept the judge going over her and to somewhat follow your commands.

Maui is 18 months old now and I am still trying to correct the free stack, of course her sister walks into hers. grrrrrrr


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

No such luck...17 months today! I think my puppy license has expired!


----------

